# Dark Angels Help



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, so I was bored and wanted some stuff to paint and I may have gone a bit......over board here. So, I am asking you fellow Heretics, for some list help. Here is what I bought:
Dark Vengeance:
1 Company Master
1 Librarian
5 DW Terminators 
10 Tactical Marines 
3 RW Bikes
Then I bought:
5 DW Knights (I liked the look of the Knights, so these 5 ARE Knights)
10 DW Term/Knights/ Command Squad *edited to 10*
5 SM Term Squad (Figured I could use bits from the DW sets to make them whatever)
1 Land Speeder Vengeance/ RW Darkshroud
10 SM Scouts with Sniper Rifles *edited to 10*
20 Tactical SM *edited to add*
Drop Pod *edited to add*
2 Predator Tanks *edited to add*
I've also got an order in with GW for a couple chappy's, techmarine with servitors, and a librarian in term armour. Also ordered all the named HQ's but they are on back order atm. *edited to add the GW order*
RW BattleForce:
6 SM Bikes
1 SM Land Speeder
1 SM Attack Bike
1 RW Dark Talon/ Nephilim Jet Fighter


Ok, so that's everything I bought. What I'm asking is how should I equip my force? I'm liking the idea of having the Knights do some melee murder while the bikes roll around the table blowing crap up and having the flyer as support where needed. The scouts, obviously, would be sitting some where shooting anyone they can. Doing some magnet magic wont be that big of a deal, so I can make it so I can swap weapons on infantry and vehicles alike. 
Second question is, did I forget anything? Is there something out there that I'm going to need to round out my force? I was thinking about getting a few Dreds and a couple of Predator's. Far as the named characters (I.E. Bel or asmodal for example), I'm not opposed to getting them either if they are something I can use. 
So anyhow, if you would, give me some thoughts. Until then I'll be clipping and prepping them for glue and base coats but I dont want to glue until I have an idea of what I want to do. Thank you in advance!
I've been cutting, cleaning up, gluing and drilling for magnets. Once all that is done I will start the project log. Just want to get all the basic crap done before I go to that step.

Loki

PS.
I will be doing a project log on this army as well!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Edited to add new units bought/ordered


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

My suggestion would be to pick up some Land Speeder Typhoons. You can have them in squads up to 5 and they are always worth the points.

If you like Knights, Land Raider Crusaders are the best Knight delivery system in the book.


----------

